# Anyone had more Bianchi's?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My Bianchi's, in order of acquisition:

1980 Bianchi Rekord 748 racing bike, Campy, celeste (still have)
1999 Bianchi Alloro, aluminum, entry level racing, Ultegra, celeste (sold)
2000 Bianchi EV2, Record, celeste (still have)
2001 Bianchi EV2, Record (black, sloping, so sold it, didn't like either quality)
2001 Bianchi Milano, celeste (still have)
2001 Bianchi Pista, was black, but repainted it celeste (still have)
1998 Bianchi Alloro, steel, Record, celeste (still have) (very comfortable bike)

Anyone had more? Must be a few...

Doug


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Not that you would consider most of these as REAL Bianchis...*

...as all but one were made by those fine Italian craftsmen somewhere in Taiwan, but here goes, in approximate chronological order:

2000 Axis
2000 B.a.S.S.
2000 Axis
2000 Axis
1999 B.o.S.S.
2001 B.u.S.S.
2001 Axis
2001 Axis
1999 Reparto Corse Cyclocross (see--I've got one "real" one)
2001 Axis

I'd like to say I've finally gotten myself under control, but I'd be lying....


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*you have 6 of the same bike? nm*

123456


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I never claimed to be rational...*

...besides, three of them are that blah blue, and the other three are celeste/metallic sapphire blue, so they're not really the same  . Being an inveterate Frankenbiker, I can never go long before I start thinking "What if I (fill in drivetrain/cockpit/wheelset fiddling...), but I never want to mess with the bikes I've got, so I pump up the economies of Japan, Italy, France, Taiwan, et al by acquiring yet another toy.

For the record, one is almost bone stock, two are set up for touring (one with a brand new set of thumbshifters, thanks to Paul Components--and yes, they are on a drop bar), two were set up as more "traditional" 'crossers (gearing-wise) and one got the drivetrain "widened" a bit.

Good thing I have no (human) dependants....


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> ...besides, three of them are that blah blue, and the other three are celeste/metallic sapphire blue, so they're not really the same  . Being an inveterate Frankenbiker, I can never go long before I start thinking "What if I (fill in drivetrain/cockpit/wheelset fiddling...), but I never want to mess with the bikes I've got, so I pump up the economies of Japan, Italy, France, Taiwan, et al by acquiring yet another toy.
> 
> For the record, one is almost bone stock, two are set up for touring (one with a brand new set of thumbshifters, thanks to Paul Components--and yes, they are on a drop bar), two were set up as more "traditional" 'crossers (gearing-wise) and one got the drivetrain "widened" a bit.
> 
> Good thing I have no (human) dependants....


Now that's a spirit I understand. If I'm not building somthing(s), I'm not biking. Curently have 8 "projects" underway. Just riding isn't enough.

TF


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*What do your avatar's dropouts belong to?*

...looks pretty nice.

Yeah, I do as much wrenching as riding, it seems, since I have occasional medically-induced downtime. Working on the bikes is soothing, and fun. It's also a good way to satisfy the craving for something "new", without going out and running up the credit card balance.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Avatar*

It's a 2000 Litespeed Blue Ridge set up as a faux CX that I ride far more, on and off road, than anything else. Actually, it's probably me that's "faux", not the bike.

TF


----------



## Aldo Ross (May 22, 2002)

I've had 11 Bianchi (still have 10 of them)

1949 Sport with Campy "cambio Corsa" shifter
1956 Sport with Campy "Sport" derailleur
1963 Pista with Campy Record
1982 Ecco Pista with GPM
1983 Specialissima (now in Arizona with my ex)
1993 SBX with Campy C-Record
1997 Cross Project with Campy Record
1998 Cross Project with Campy Chorus
1998 Grizzly with Shimano XT
1999 AL with Campy Record
2004 Pista with mutt gruppo


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Doug Sloan: What do you about EV4?*

You say you have: "2001 Bianchi EV2, Record (black, sloping, so sold it, didn't like either quality)". Do you have any experience/info about the EV4? I've had an eye on a black/sloping EV4....but, geez it feels so fragile and it's not built up to test ride. Do you think it's basically like an EV2 but only with the foam injection? Tell me what you can. Also what didn't you like about sloping (I don't like them visually but want to know if you didn't like it in other respects).


----------



## Aldo Ross (May 22, 2002)

*Someone was asking for pictures...*

Someone suggested I include a picture of the 1949 Bianchi. There are a few more shots on my new webpage at: http://aldo-ross.agreatserver.com/Bianchi.htm


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Aldo Ross said:


> I've had 11 Bianchi (still have 10 of them)
> 
> 1949 Sport with Campy "cambio Corsa" shifter
> 1956 Sport with Campy "Sport" derailleur
> ...


that is fantastic! My bike pictured below is a cross project USA frame. I would love to find another to make a SS/fixed project. But in the meantime I will be converting the japanese bianchi sport SX. that is quite an impressive collection.


----------



## hyperdoggie (May 12, 2003)

*EV2 problems*



merckxman said:


> You say you have: "2001 Bianchi EV2, Record (black, sloping, so sold it, didn't like either quality)". Do you have any experience/info about the EV4? I've had an eye on a black/sloping EV4....but, geez it feels so fragile and it's not built up to test ride. Do you think it's basically like an EV2 but only with the foam injection? Tell me what you can. Also what didn't you like about sloping (I don't like them visually but want to know if you didn't like it in other respects).


I think the EV4 is very similar to the EV2, but they may (or may not) have fixed some of the problems that the EV2 had:

I had the same frame (2001 EV2, black), but it's sitting on my garage floor waiting for a toss into the trash (when I finally bring up the heart to do it). It rode well and was super light, but the seat tube developed a series of cracks radiating from the water bottle boss, and they've been growing, so I don't ride it anymore. Tried to get it warrantied, but Bianchi wouldn't fix it because it wasn't a "manufacturer defect" (no, just crappy design and material selection) and the frame was "too old". I bought a DEAN El Diente to replace it, and I love it.

A teamate of mine also had a similar frame (same year, model & color), and the downtube broke in half during the middle of a race. Fortunately, he was able to get it warrantied, but after that scare he refused to ride another Bianchi and sold his replacement frame.

Another teamate of mine had an EV4 w/ carbon stays, and one of the stays pulled out of the frame. Bianchi tried to screw him on a warrantee replacement, but he refused to take a cheaper frame (no cash was offered to make up for the difference!) or pay extra for a more expensive frame. They did fix his frame, but it took Bianchi an entire season to finally get it back to him.

Just thought you should know. Bianchis may look pretty, but IMO, nowdays they're nothing but the Schwinn of Italy. (But a classic lugged steel Bianchi in celeste still sets my heart aflutter).


----------

